# Cont 15 Amp Question?



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

From earlier question most folks said not to use the AC with 15 amps - can I use the fan on the AC unit or a plain old house fan?
thanks


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We regularly use a house fan in ours while hooked up to 15A. I suggest getting a plug in volt meter and checking it occasionally whenever you are using a powerfull appliance in the OB. You may have to turn one thing off to keep power up while using something else. (ie. I have had to turn off the fan while using the shop vac.)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

No problem at all. Fan away


----------

